

Chicago News.YC Campfire - bmaier

just set up at ycombinator.campfirenow.com so that we can work out a meetup or just talk more directly than in the comments here.  If you want an invite mail cubend#gmail.com
======
bmaier
Ok, a forum is set up for now at <http://www.geekchicago.com/talk> the
geekchicago.com site itself is not complete yet but the forum is working, lets
talk there.

------
jquigley
Also, note that a group of us are meeting weekly for a development sprint. An
initial site is here:

    
    
      http://www.tekniks.org/
    

We're meeting later today, at 7p, right downtown. Hope to see you folks out.

\- John Quigley

~~~
bmaier
__Note: Campfire turns out to be less than optimal for these purposes. Working
on setting something better up.

------
bmaier
On second thought, if the need is there I'll just put out the cash and get a
12 user room for the month. Campfire seems like a good way to do this. Any
other suggestions?

~~~
flyhighplato
Can't we just make something? :P

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I did make Group-O-Matic :). Seriously though, it's free, and I started a
Philadelphia hackathon group that is working well so far. bmaier, will you at
least give it a try?

